# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Почему вы хотите умереть?

## Wickeded

Какого хрена вообще? У вас друзей чтоли нету, родителей и остальных с кем вам весело жить?

----------


## June

Прикинь, вообще ни с кем не весело и ничего не хочется, ктоме смерти.

----------


## Kent

> У вас друзей чтоли нету


 Нету. Сам в шоке.

----------


## wiki

Да даже если у кого-то из присутствующих здесь и есть родители или родственники, то это ещё не значит, что они нормально относятся(я не себя имею ввиду, а просто обобщаю), а вот по поводу друзей, вот представь себе не у всех они есть, а если у кого и есть, то иногда друзья бывают и корыстными (опять обобщаю). Ещё вариант, что у людей могут быть и другие проблемы не связанные с родственниками или друзьями из-за которых жить не хочется.

----------


## hankmoody

у большинства конечно есть, но сути это не меняет.

----------


## GanibaL

"С кем вам весело жить"
  Позор вообще. Этож надо быть глупеньким таким. Ты в школе плохо учишься, да?

----------


## Игорёк

тролль

----------


## iluha

нету друзей/родных/личной жизни ну и что. они не нужны
надо жить для себя, найти нормальную работу, с которой потом сможешь подняться
в свободное время качаться, заниматься спортом, собой.
а потом ты проснешься в смеси из кокаина и денег, в своем личном кабинете и скажешь какая у меня хорошая жизнь

----------


## Братуха

> нету друзей/родных/личной жизни ну и что. они не нужны
> надо жить для себя, найти нормальную работу, с которой потом сможешь подняться
> в свободное время качаться, заниматься спортом, собой.
> а потом ты проснешься в смеси из кокаина и денег, в своем личном кабинете и скажешь какая у меня хорошая жизнь


 мечта типичного быдла.

----------


## Vinsy

Многие списывают навязчивые мысли о суициде на жизненные обстоятельства, личные проблемы, возрастные факторы или еще что-то. Однако сегодня наука приходит к тому, что в большинстве случаев источником этих негативных мыслей есть воздействие извне. Именно это воздействие, как бы непривычно это ни звучало, побуждает человека совершать суицидные поступки. Поэтому люди, которых тянет свести счеты с жизнью, далеко не всегда могут внятно ответить на вопрос "ПОЧЕМУ?"

----------


## Сильва

мне всегда хотелось умереть это как бы сказать моя самая заветная мечта, закрыть глаза и никогда не просыпаться

----------


## papaver

> Нету. Сам в шоке.


 +1

----------


## Vinsy

Поменять что-то в своей жизни гораздо легче, чем уйти из нее. Уйти - это слишком просто

----------


## Diana

> Поменять что-то в своей жизни гораздо легче, чем уйти из нее. Уйти - это слишком просто


 Почему же?
Нужна смелость, чтобы не испугаться боли и сделать такой шаг.
Вот у меня не хватает духу.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

желание избавиться от самого себя-как главного раздражителя и уснуть надолго..

----------


## Vinsy

> Почему же?
> Нужна смелость, чтобы не испугаться боли и сделать такой шаг.
> Вот у меня не хватает духу.


 Нужна смелость, я с вами согласен. Но уйти из жизни, даже при наличии смелости - это слишком просто. Взять и сдаться, отказаться от возможности что-то поменять в своей жизни. А ведь все в руках человека. И ведь совсем не факт, что смерть принесет освобождение от страданий. Может быть, даже наоборот.

----------


## fanter

Потому что ничего не хочу. Устал от себя. Нет стоящих целей, достаточно ценных чтобы страдать ради них. И не факт что по их достижении стану счастлив, скорее это даже очевидно.

----------


## wiki

Потому что всем вокруг мешаю и раздражаю. Потому что нет перспектив на лучшее будущее,потому что нет кого-то кому была бы польза от моего существования. потому что если меня не станет от этого ни кому не будет ни горячо,ни холодно. На работе забудут через пару-тройку дней,от силы неделю, родственники и подавно забудут,а если и будут помнить то только о том,что была такая и всё.Потому что нафиг ни кому не нужна,ни родственникам (хоть они и говорят,что бы не несла ерунду, а точнее она говорит),но говорится явно из-за того,что не понимается почему так говорю и потому что она (мама) к смерти относится немного по другому нежели все люди. Она сама не боится умирать (но не в смысле су, а просто умирать).

----------


## Vinsy

Я вспомнил одну хорошую мудрость: Если тебе не нужна жизнь, то подари её другим.

----------


## wiki

> Я вспомнил одну хорошую мудрость: Если тебе не нужна жизнь, то подари её другим.


 И вот как нам это сделать????

----------


## Vinsy

> И вот как нам это сделать????


 Есть много способов для этого. Могу поделиться ссылочкой на один хороший ресурс, кстати, эта фраза моя в предыдущем посте взята оттуда
http://www.spasizhizn.com/

----------


## Kent

> Есть много способов для этого. Могу поделиться ссылочкой на один хороший ресурс, кстати, эта фраза моя в предыдущем посте взята оттуда
> http://www.spasizhizn.com/


 Секта что-ли какая-то?




> Я вспомнил одну хорошую мудрость: Если тебе не нужна жизнь, то подари её другим.


 


> И вот как нам это сделать????


 Почку там отдать, или печень)))

----------


## Милая Кися

Друзей нет, из родителей только мама и ей на меня пофиг

----------


## absolutezero

одиночество...несостоятельность

----------


## Отжитый

> Не дают бабы, просто лучше проси,


 Они  вам просто  так  никогда не дадутся.  До тех пор  пока вы не предоставите  им любовь.

Женщина возбуждается на чувства, на отношения, на  романтические  намёки.  Если  выражаться  понятным  мужчине  языком.

----------

